# New Forums Forums Daily Trivia Contest



## Doc

Thought some of you guys might like this.  A Forums Forums Daily Trivia contest that keeps score and a running total.  You do have to sign up to play but I think you'll find it worth it if you like trivia.  

Try it out at:
http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=100905

Note, time to complete does matter and figure into your score.

Please share your thoughts on this, yay or nay.


----------



## Doc

*Re: New Daily Trivia Contest*

It is set up for General knowledge.   Today I got all 10 right in 147 seconds to end up with a score of 853.   

I can set the questions to be harder, but for now we are playing the default set of questions.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

*Re: New Daily Trivia Contest*

Brilliant.  I am glad you have set this up, so thank you.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It appears that I'm not only dumb but I'm slow too.


----------



## luvs

my thoughts-
-that place rocks; i've made a few quizzes on there, myself
-i'm too sleepy to test my mind @ this point.


----------



## Danang Sailor

I wish that place allowed do-overs.  Just as I started the damn cat started choking on a hairball and barfed on my lap!  The timer
kept going while I was cleaning the chair and changing, so my time looks like a geological era. 

Fun place, though.


----------



## Doc

Yeah, I know chit happens.  I had no idea time was part of the equation.  Makes sense though, a good way to grade.   Tomorrows another day.  I bet you'll kick butt.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

I play Trivia on another site I belong to.  At the end of the month all scores are added together by the system and there is the grading in the Hall of Fame for that month (and previous months) which you find in the link at the top of the page.  Often the questions come up again every few weeks, although I never seem to learn!  We need to remember to play every single day to get the best in ratings, and also to play as fast as possible.


----------



## luvs

i missed 2.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I should have aced it today but I misread the question.  Darn it.


----------



## Doc

And this game cuts no slack.  We'll all learn and do better as we get used to it.   I can't get to the site from my day job, so I have to wait until tonight to give it a shot.   

Good luck everyone.  I hope you'll try it.


----------



## Doc

We now have a list showing yesterdays top scores,  that will be updated every day on FF entry page:

http://www.forumsforums.com/

I see we have a member 'everwet'.      Which one of you dirty old men picked that name?    

And all should see a image tied to a link to the daily trivia game near the top right of all forum pages.  If you don't see it let me know which style you are using.

Here is what the image looks like (without the link):


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I see the image/link Doc. And no I'm not everwet. That could be a female too


----------



## Doc

Now Jerry, do you really think any of our classy woman members would pick a name like that?      I'd sure bet against it being a woman.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

It is obviously someone incontinent.


----------



## Doc

Pretty Flamingo said:


> It is obviously someone incontinent.


To funny PF.


----------



## luvs

516/1000. fer shame.

pm muley fer that info on these (found them 'specially 4 him): 

http://dependsformen.com/


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I misread another question today.  

How can anyone read, understand and answer 10 questions in 36 freekin' seconds?????


----------



## Doc

They have to be speed reading, but to do that and get 9 or 10 right is downright impressive.     I read them and think a bit and answer and I've been consistently 135 to 145 seconds.   Over a minute longer than our speed reader.    All that extra time and I still missed 3 today.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I don't know how they do it either. I thought I was pretty quick on the mouse but still took 130 seconds today.


----------



## Danang Sailor

I gotta speed up a little - the time-thing is killing me.


----------



## Doc

Danang Sailor said:


> I gotta speed up a little - the time-thing is killing me.


You???  Your still number one or right up there close.   I've tried reading faster and I make mistakes by misreading, but my time is still 30 seconds or more than yours.


----------



## EastTexFrank

OK.  I aced it today in 97 seconds.  

That's the first time I've aced it and the first time I've been under a 100 seconds.  I must be getting better at this.  

It's also the closest to speed reading that I can get.  I was going so fast my eyeball have scorch marks on them.


----------



## Doc

I aced it today but got interrupted ... 155 secs.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Those on notebooks and laptops must be at a disadvantage with the built-in mouse.  I play the Trivias on my desktop.


----------



## Doc

Yep, no scroll wheel on my laptop, plus a smaller screen than my desktop it does take me longer.  
8 right today and one I had right and changed it, the other I thought on to much and talked myself right out of the right answer.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I missed the soccer question.  It was after my time in the UK and I guessed wrong.

Hey DS, you whipped through the thing today!!!!


----------



## Doc

Who's NCracing?   He or she is tearing through them too.


----------



## Danang Sailor

EastTexFrank said:


> I missed the soccer question.  It was after my time in the UK and I guessed wrong.
> 
> Hey DS, you whipped through the thing today!!!!



Indeed!  And it cost me a missed question.   I'm going to go back to a slightly slower pace and try to keep the accuracy up.


----------



## Doc

1st of the month is the perfect time to join us in trivia.   This game keeps a running total of your points all month long and the top five for the month go on the hall of fame for Feb 2013.   If you miss a day that gives others a chance to gain points on you.   
Come on over and join the fun.  Click the Trivia button near the top right of your screen.   You do have to sign up with a user name and valid email.  User name can be the same as here or something totally different.  Your call.


----------



## EastTexFrank

OK. I aced it but in a really slow time.  My excuse is a very large Scotch and a shared bottle of wine.  That tends to make me read very slowly.  You think of your own excuse.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bump!

*
Forums Forums Daily Trivia Challenge *

Man, I wish more members would play.
I love it, first thing I look forward to before I log in most mornings.
We have a lot of smart cookies on this forum.

Some of those questions are tough, others not so much depending on the topic.
Jacey.. whoever you are I am going to beat you this month lol
Top cumulative scores for the month are looking good.


----------



## Doc

Here is a link to the game since I do not have the image with the link ready to put up top



			Forums Forums Daily Trivia Challenge - Daily Trivia Game


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Here is a link to the game since I do not have the image with the link ready to put up top
> 
> 
> 
> Forums Forums Daily Trivia Challenge - Daily Trivia Game


Thanks for that.
I couldn't survive without my daily dose.
?


----------



## deand1

I found it under Home.


----------



## Doc

I added a DailyTrivia button in the Ribbon bar for easy access to our daily trivia game.   Enjoy!!!!!
ps: I tried to force it to open in a new tab / window but could not make it do that.  So right click to select open in new tab or window.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you, Doc.
?


----------



## pirate_girl

Ouch.
I scored 2 this morning.
2????
?


----------



## Doc

We all have those days.  Still better than 1 or zero.


----------



## pirate_girl

FYI, the trivia website server is down.
Hopefully they get it fixed so us faithful followers can play.


----------

